
Show HN: nimiTCL – a minimal TCL interpreter in 270 lines of Nim - klibertp
https://github.com/piotrklibert/nimiTCL
======
klibertp
This is mostly in response to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13675166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13675166)

